# Newbie in the place!



## Chad5ter (Dec 6, 2009)

Sup guys!

I'm from Montreal, just cool to let you know. I installed FreeBSD on my Ubuntu Virtualbox. I'm installing at the moment Gnome 2.28 to have a graphical interface of course.

I'm interesting on the project since I saw for the first time FreeBSD like a year ago. I tried to install the 7.2 release, but I never made it. Yesterday, I started installing it on my Linux distribution and works well this time... I'm working out to understand how it works exactly. ï¿½jr

I just have a question for you;

*-What's the goal exactly of developing FreeBSD without making an Operating System more secure and stable?*

_Is this only for servers or eventually it will be for Home stations too? 

Because I think actually it's more accentuated on Network, Security and processor than a graphic Interface._



By the way, you have to be very patient for installing Gnome... 

#make clean
#make install clean

w00t! :beergrin


Cheers!

Chad5ter


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

Chad5ter said:
			
		

> What's the goal exactly of developing FreeBSD without making an Operating System more secure and stable?



I'm not sure how to react... on one hand i feel like I should be angry... on other hand I'm not sure you understand what you ask....

Do you think Ubuntu is more secure?

and
FreeBSD is operating system. [works without GNU]
Ubuntu and other Linuxes are distributions of GNU utilities and Linux Kernel


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome Chad. I'm also a Canadian, from Edmonton

I currently run my home Desktop machine FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE.

I haven't run Ubuntu in over a year now, but with the changes in 7.x and now 8.0-RELEASE I'd say FreeBSD is every bit as capable of home computing as Linux.

I haven't seen any benchmarks, but X and KDE4 run smooth as silk for me (if you think Gnome is a big port build, try KDE. It took me 2 days on a Q6600 Quad-Core)

But anyways, I personally prefer FreeBSD as a desktop in every way to any Linux I've tried (although admittedly I haven't run any recently) I replaced Windows 7 when 8.0-RELEASE went out, and I don't think I could be happier


----------



## tkjacobsen (Dec 6, 2009)

Chad5ter said:
			
		

> By the way, you have to be very patient for installing Gnome...
> 
> #make clean
> #make install clean
> ...



since it's only a test system anyway (I assume, since it's in vbox), you could just install gnome from packages:

```
pkg_add -r gnome2
```


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

KDE4 2 days on Quad-Core, are you jocking? I can compile that in 1-2 day on Pentium4 3GHz


And all that ain't nothing compared to compiling OpenOffice.org and builfing packages for all localizations 49h with ccache enabled..... I don't want to imagine how long it would take without ccache


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how to react... on one hand i feel like I should be angry... on other hand I'm not sure you understand what you ask....
> 
> Do you think Ubuntu is more secure?
> 
> ...



I'm sure he didn't mean to insult FreeBSD users 

Even if his opinion of FreeBSD doesn't live up to the reality of how robust the system truly is, running it in VirtualBox will hopefully help clear it up 

Back when I last ran Ubuntu it was buggy as hell, a nightmare of troubleshooting and patch-work on the desktop. I've had similar problems with FreeBSD in the 6 and 7 branches, but saw constant improvement in every source upgrade, while Ubuntu builds would fix old problems and break entirely new ones.

In short, I was never happy with how GNU/Linux developed, with a massive monolithic kernel and dozens of kernel modules, and building on top of it with apt-get, Debian's answer to package management that was only right because RPM was so utterly wrong.

FreeBSD's source builds and the ports system are unparalleled in my opinion.

But as they say, "your mileage may vary." A lot of people like apt-get and Ubuntu. Maybe they're right, maybe they just don't know any better 

It's worth trying new things and browsing new forums. Shouldn't bite his head off so quickly killa


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> KDE4 2 days on Quad-Core, are you jocking? I can compile that in 1-2 day on Pentium4 3GHz
> 
> 
> And all that ain't nothing compared to compiling OpenOffice.org and builfing packages for all localizations 49h with ccache enabled..... I don't want to imagine how long it would take without ccache



I didn't make config-recursive  It stopped to ask questions along the way.



> since it's only a test system anyway (I assume, since it's in vbox), you could just install gnome from packages:



Keep in mind that packages will not be indicative of FreeBSD's true power. If you like the install, the directory structure, and the ports tree... it simply cannot be beaten on real hardware with your make.conf tunables set for a complete source rebuild. Takes a lot more time than binary installs, but in a lot of cases it's worth it.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

Best of all ports are much easier to update


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Best of all ports are much easier to update



portupgrade is my one true love, no doubt.


----------



## Chad5ter (Dec 6, 2009)

Nirbo said:
			
		

> I'm sure he didn't mean to insult FreeBSD users


Hehe... 



			
				Nirbo said:
			
		

> It's worth trying new things and browsing new forums. Shouldn't bite his head off so quickly killa


I just have one machine at home. So, I'm working on Virtual for the moment until I installed it right


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

VirtualBox is great for trying a new OS or 8. I've personally got very limited experience with Net/OpenBSD so I'm giving them a try with VirtualBox, since my Windows 7 and Windows XP VMs run more smoothly then when they're not in a VM


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

Nirbo said:
			
		

> portupgrade is my one true love, no doubt.



portmaster is way to go


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

I've limited experience with portmaster. They're both solid enough tools that it doesn't really matter. Portupgrade IMO gives bit more package flexibility and I don't mind the ruby dependency.


----------



## ericbsd (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi Chad5ter
I'm a Canadian too. I live at New Brunswick in Moncton/Dieppe. I'm both French and English.        



			
				Chad5ter said:
			
		

> I just have a question for you;
> 
> *-What's the goal exactly of developing FreeBSD without making an Operating System more secure and stable?*
> 
> ...


I gonna answer you question.

-What's the goal exactly of developing FreeBSD without making an Operating System more secure and stable?
FreeBSD is a secure OS because they update the system every 6 mount and they update application in the package. I know its a hold system but probably the more secure and stable in the benchmark. Why? When you take an OS like windows they always rewrite the system. FreeBSD fix bug,  add new Hardware support to the system, respect the BSD file system and update all new apps in the port. Then you can install the new version of your favorite apps. They maintain the system. to have secure system you have to update it not rewrite it every times.  

Is this only for servers or eventually it will be for Home stations too? 

This is a good OS to make a server. But also a good for home desktop. you can install desktop manager or window manager or run it in the shell. The coolest part about FreeBSD you make what you wont from an OS.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

This is good example about FreeBSD security:
http://www.serverwatch.com/eur/article.php/3850401/FreeBSD-Shines-While-Apple-Fails.htm


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 7, 2009)

why gnome, what's wrong with twm?
By the way, if you are using it just for a desktop and you have no interest in doing networking or running some kind of server then you might want to check out PC-bsd. My opinion is that gnome is a waste of resources so I guess I'm biased though.


----------



## mickey (Dec 7, 2009)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> My opinion is that gnome is a waste of resources so I guess I'm biased though.



It is, but a nice one


----------



## Chad5ter (Dec 7, 2009)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> why gnome, what's wrong with twm?
> By the way, if you are using it just for a desktop and you have no interest in doing networking or running some kind of server then you might want to check out PC-bsd. My opinion is that gnome is a waste of resources so I guess I'm biased though.


I don't think I'll use FreeBSD as a server yet, but I already tried PC-BSD... Nice distro and cool look of KDE4, but it was a lot of crap about my last Dell laptop to make my wireless card functionnal. I'll give it another try soon! 



			
				ericturgeon said:
			
		

> Hi Chad5ter
> I'm a Canadian too. I live at New Brunswick in Moncton/Dieppe. I'm both French and English.


Merci d'avoir rÃ©pondu Ã  mes questions, ca ma Ã©claircit un peu plus! Je suis vraiment trÃ¨s fier qu'il y ait aussi des francophones, ca m'encourage encore plus Ã  travailler sous FreeBSD!

ï¿½e English Translation: Thanks for having answered my questions, it lights me up a bit! I'm really proud about having frenchies too, it stimulates me to keep working under FreeBSD!



			
				Nirbo said:
			
		

> VirtualBox is great for trying a new OS or 8. I've personally got very limited experience with Net/OpenBSD so I'm giving them a try with VirtualBox, since my Windows 7 and Windows XP VMs run more smoothly then when they're not in a VM


Cool! Talking about Windows7... Is FreeBSD working for most computers or it stills a fight for masters? :stud


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 10, 2009)

If I may chime in my two cents; I read so much about "FreeBSD is great for servers, ok for desktop/mobile use". The question 





> "Is this only for servers or eventually it will be for Home stations too?"



It is as ready to go and as top-notch for the desktop as any linux distro claims to be. Seriously. This is coming from someone who is strictly an "end user", not an IT guy or professional. To really break it down, PC-BSD is for the Ubuntu type; very graphical, from install to desktop. FreeBSD is for the Slackware or Gentoo type; alot more console and command oriented.

I know squat about servers. FreeBSD makes a superior desktop. 
  --Q


----------



## oldduffer (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful world of FreeBSD.  I'm new on these particular forums, but not new to FreeBSD (have had it installed in one fashion or another since rel 4).

As a desktop, it's certainly not as 'easy' (relative term here) to get configured/running as say Ubuntu however what it lacks in ease of use it makes up in spades with how flexible/extensible/<insert other buzzword here> it is.  Moreover, imho, FreeBSD offers the user the capability of having whatever desktop environment he/she wants w/o being tied down with any WM.  This, imho, is terrific.  For example, as you can tell from the myriad of responses there are folks with very minimal desktop tastes and those who like more 'glitter' so to speak.  Using ports (or packages), you can customize how you want your system to look very, very easily (you will, however, have to read a bit ). 

Networking with FreeBSD is very powerful (as is Linux...I'm not trying to make any comparisons).  Does it make a good server?  Egads yes.  Without a doubt.  

I'm currently running i386 and AMD64 Rel 8 both for servers and desktops.  Pretty much any desktop application you can think of can be done on FreeBSD (with a little rolling up of the sleeves of course).  Well, you won't run the latest/greatest DX11 games on BSD.  Nice to have virtulization tools around, eh?

Bottom line for me: FreeBSD is my platform of choice as it allows me to customize pretty much everything I can possibly imagine (speaking in desktop terms here).  It's stable, has some commercial support for common hardware (Nvidia), powerful, and adjusts to my needs/wants quite well.  Sure there are Linux distros that are quite similar (I like Linux too) but in the end...FreeBSD still remains my favorite. 

Hopefully your experiences w/ FreeBSD will be as positive as mine has over the years.  It is a terrific desktop OS if you are willing to roll your sleeves up a bit.  The best part is you will learn quite a bit in the process.


----------



## Dru (Dec 10, 2009)

Stick with Ubuntu. 

Im offended, and you never said you didnt mean to. I dont know why people have to come here, and try to get others to encourage them to use FreeBSD, and give them reasons to use it.

If you cant find your own reasons, or read about its benefits on your own, youre probably not going to take the time to read the manual, so refer to my first sentence.

I could also ask you....

*-What's the goal exactly of developing Ubuntu without making an Operating System more secure and stable?*

Because Im all honesty, I dont think much of Ubuntu, or 60% of its user base.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 10, 2009)

Dru, who do you reffer to?


----------



## Dru (Dec 10, 2009)

killasmurf86, to the OP. And the 60% userbase, its hard to explain without going into a lot of detail, which I should probably save you guys from having to read my useless babble.


----------



## Chad5ter (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with Purple_Q and Dru. I'm not such a geek under Slackware or Gentoo. I'm just working under Ubuntu which is pretty simple to install and configure, but I'm really interesting about FreeBSD. I'm not asking people to encourage me. People do it by themselves... I'm just asking questions that seems interesting to have an opinion from users than reading all forums and post around that have heard about it, you know.

I'm spending hours looking more about FreeBSD and my girlfriend starts to get pissed.  So, of course I'm working out in virtual, but once FreeBSD will be like I want it, I'll install it on my desktop. I watched all Olander's conference about PC-BSD. Looks cool, but still some work for notebooks before being an OS for everyone, cuz most of users now have a laptop who wants to use wireless... Probably not Olander's mom! :e

I hope one day I'll be enough geek to say to another guy to stick with Ubuntu, but before this, I'll try to make this challenge to me work first!


----------



## geog_dash (Dec 11, 2009)

There are over 400 BSD developers (I am NOT one of them). I suspect if you ask them what is "the goal exactly of developing FreeBSD", you would get over 400 different answers. I further suspect most of the answeres would be along the lines of - because learning about computers is fun. If you want to join the fun, jump in. It's free! Welcome to the great adventure.


----------



## Chad5ter (Dec 12, 2009)

Yep, I agree.  I'd like to be one of them, but I still have some progress to do!

Peace!


----------

